# Using a camera as an inspection tool



## jar546 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would like to start getting some input on the use of cameras during inspections.  I think we will have some varying opinion like we do on most subjects on the forum.  In this case, I think we can get some great discussion going because there are lots of great reason to make photographs a standard part of your inspections, just like an inspection form.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2013)

Helps with citations

Helps as a time in history, so when they say that deep fat fryer has been here forever , you can pull out the picture and say fix it

Lately our city council has been wanting presentations, and pictures help

Use the iPhone to send my boss pictures, when I need help, great expediter.

Just a great tool in many ways


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 4, 2013)

I use a camera every day.  Wish I had a smartphone and a quick way to download to my system - it would save a ton of time.  In no particular order, here's how I used my camera last week:

 - common framing problems filed for future training

 - too many roof top mech violations to remember, and didn't have clipboard with me.  I would have forgotten a few! Email to all parties involved including pics - saved paragraphs.

 - No permit action documented from street

 - watching a welder work on the local stadium lighting system - used zoom to get an idea of what was going on

Next to my pen - the most powerful tool I carry.

Darren


----------



## chuck Miller (Jun 4, 2013)

Definetly a good tool. As Jeff mentioned, reviewing pictures afterwards can usually reveal something that you missed or maybe clarify a situation. I have used a point and shoot. But I found the Nikon P100 with the articulating screen has come in handy many times. The last time was just the other day when I just had to get on the roof to look at a chimney. It was a bit steep and probably not got on the roof, but when I got to the chimney, I couldn't see down in. By pulling the screen out and angling it down I could aim and get a good picture of the flue liner that was craked. I couldn't see that from the ground or looking up thru the fireplace. So this has been quite a cool thing and will look for another camera with the articulating screen when this one dies. I think this one cost about 300, so it's a little more than the point & shoot ones. Anyway that my 2cents.


----------



## rshuey (Jun 4, 2013)

I use my camera on my Galaxy S4 every day. 13mp camera and I can email it right away. Great for Council presentations and also showing our fire department where issues may be at that warrant extra caution(bad exterior stairways, old roof systems with 4 or 5 layers, etc)


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 4, 2013)

What software program do you use to identify the photos and then how do you store them? Hard drive, CD, off site like photo bucket? What works best? One inspector here has thousands of photos filed on his hard drive by job and date but the individual photos are not identified, kind of useless to the rest of us.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lightroom is the best for cataloging and organizing photos.  You can assign keywords and do searches based on key words, rating, location, etc.  It is the best bang for your buck when it comes to organizing and editing your photos.  You can adjust exposure on photos that you would normally have deleted because you thought they were bad.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 4, 2013)

Just ask Ice, very useful


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> What software program do you use to identify the photos and then how do you store them? Hard drive, CD, off site like photo bucket? What works best? One inspector here has thousands of photos filed on his hard drive by job and date but the individual photos are not identified, kind of useless to the rest of us.


Our it bought a separate server to store our photos and they also back them up


----------



## jar546 (Jun 4, 2013)

Offsite backup is the key to any electronic file IN ADDITION to any onsite backup.  You have to ask yourself if your files are safe if the building you are in has a catastrophe.

There are plenty of sites out there for picture storage at a very good price.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 4, 2013)

The ups and downs of using your smartphone for taking inspection pictures:

UP

Convenience

Ease of operation

You always have it with you

Great picture resolution

Most come with a flash

You can text it or email it immediately

Files are not excessively large

DOWNS

Pics often never leave the phone to get to a file folder for electronic storage

Protective cases shadow or blur images if scratched, dirty, etc from normal use

Flash is limited for larger, open areas that require it

The ability to make camera adjustments for various lighting situations is minimal

I think the biggest thing is consistency with any photography.  Do you download and catalogue the photos at the end of each day?  Are the photos backed up onsite and offsite?  You have to answer yes to all of these questions in order to be consistent.  In my personal opinion a combination of a cell phone along with a point and shoot that zooms is best.  Nothing is worse than having an inspector take pictures then no one else being able to access them because they are off for the day and their phone is off.


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2013)

I take many pictures.

The best part of that is catching my mistakes.

Anyone that would do this job without a camera is missing out.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 4, 2013)

One of the things we like is photographic evidence on final inspections for commercial projects.  When we get audited by the State, we can then show them that the hand towel dispensers in the bathrooms were not there during final and were added afterwards at 63" in height.


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> One of the things we like is photographic evidence on final inspections for commercial projects.  When we get audited by the State, we can then show them that the hand towel dispensers in the bathrooms were not there during final and were added afterwards at 63" in height.


That's a good example of catching your mistake.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 4, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> That's a good example of catching your mistake.


No mistake on that example.  Hand towel dispensers are not required for final and we know they add them later on even though we tell them the requirements.


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Hand towel dispensers are not required for final


One mistake after another huh :devil


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2013)

Well let's talk cameras.  I have worn out Casio and Nikon.  I never use a phone camera because I want the best possible picture.  I just got a Nikon coolpix S9500.  It has a 22X optical zoom and a bunch more digital zoom.  I only use the 22X optical with the camera and then blow it up in the computer.  Oh crap, now the NSA is reading this.

I replaced a S9200 that wore out and this camera is easier to use and takes a better picture.  Had I known I would have worn out the S9200 sooner.

Uses?  That could take a while.

Today during a el service upgrade I was told that the water pipe was bonded under the house and it can be seen from the under floor access.  What do you do? Get a flashlight and lay on the ground peering for the clamp.  I took a picture.  I didn't even kneel and the only light is the flash.  And there, 15' from the access, is the clamp.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been using Sony Cybershots for nearly 10 years.  Use the T-series for the extremely small size. (The fits easily in my vest pocket, and they have no external telephoto lenses.)

When I started my inspectors using cameras in 2003, we had two cameras ruined due to the lense housings being bumped and jammed.  And we found the lenses didn't always retract when the battery went dead.  The big down side of the Sony T-Series, it they sacrifice compactness for telephoto power.  Only 5x plus 2X digital.  (as it did on two other styles of cameras.


----------



## Alias (Jun 5, 2013)

What I like is the fact that I can set the time and date on the new cameras.  It really helps when you don't remember what day you were at the property, when you have to testify in court, or just document progress on a project.  :inspctr

Sue


----------



## JPohling (Jun 5, 2013)

I am under the impression that there are many cameras that also record the location where the photograph was taken as well.  That would be a huge benefit when you have several locations photographed and need to file them per jobsite.  I am not sure if they just record lat and long or exactly what they use for location info.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 5, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> I am under the impression that there are many cameras that also record the location where the photograph was taken as well.  That would be a huge benefit when you have several locations photographed and need to file them per jobsite.  I am not sure if they just record lat and long or exactly what they use for location info.


Many cameras do have the GPS technology in them.


----------



## ICE (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine has GPS and WiFi.  It has a time and date.  It has a compass to tell me what direction I was facing.  Manufacturers load the cameras with stuff we don't need so that they can release a "new" model with a new price.


----------



## ICE (Jun 7, 2013)

The hole is 16' deep.

This is what it looked like.





I took a trip to the bottom....oh no, the steel is in the dirt.....there's that dobie you mentioned......but wait a minute.....you said dobies





The sonotube is the form for the above ground portion of the caissons.  The building is a tunnel car wash.  It looks like something that the government would build.





It could pass big rig trucks but the location and traffic logistics eliminates that possibility.  Now it's really sounding like a government job.

As far as jobs go, it hasn't been all that taxing for an inspector.


----------



## ICE (Jun 12, 2013)

Re-roof.

Hole.





Inside the hole.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2013)

Ice, the city is ordering me a Nikon Coolpix S9500, thanks for heads up.  I've been using my personal camera till now.  This has been a good thread for me.  Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Jun 12, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Ice, the city is ordering me a Nikon Coolpix S9500, thanks for heads up.  I've been using my personal camera till now.  This has been a good thread for me.  Uncle Bob


Congrats!!  Now start posting some pictures for us of all the "great" work you see out there.


----------



## ICE (Jun 12, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Ice, the city is ordering me a Nikon Coolpix S9500, thanks for heads up.  I've been using my personal camera till now.  This has been a good thread for me.  Uncle Bob


Ask the city to order the camera through the amazon link here at the forum.

One oddity that I noticed (no mention of this in the instructions) with the camera is the Quick Effects.  If it is turned on there is a five second delay after taking a picture before you can take another picture.  That's aggravating so I turned it off and now there is no delay.


----------



## peach (Jun 13, 2013)

Certainly photos are helpful when there's a violation, why take a bunch of pictures that aren't violations just because they may change something later?


----------



## ICE (Jun 13, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> Certainly photos are helpful when there's a violation, why take a bunch of pictures that aren't violations just because they may change something later?


You really are an engineer huh.


----------

